# Amateur Composer: Ballet - Ice Lake



## Artnis (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello, my name is Tiago.

Well I'm an amateur composer who greatly appreciate receiving criticism of music lovers. I'm writing a ballet. I have two three pieces available for now. A little dance, a waltz and a intro. I would like to share with you and receiving your views. Can post on youtube or there, thank you.

Dance: 




Waltz: 




Intro: 




You will also see a string quartet: 




Thanks,


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I liked it quite a lot, but the sound-rendering made it a little hard to hear the music sometimes. Do you have a score I could see?


----------

